# How do I retreve my STEAM password?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I went to U Tubes to find out how to get my password, and they show a page with 3 bars at the lower Right. When I hit the game I want to play, and the steam page shows up, it only has 2 bars at the lower R. U Tubes says that I have to be able to access the 3rd bar to get into/through the process of getting my password back. I don't have access to that 3rd bar.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I login to youtube by logging into my gmail account. I stay logged in at google, and since google owns youtube now I'm also automatically logged into youtube with my gmail credentials.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Navada, I can get to U Tubes easily. When I typed in How to recover my Steam password ON U TUBES, I found several postings telling me how to do it.

BUT

They said that there are 3 Bars at the lower right, and the last, IM GUESSING, is listed as Forgot Password. When I go into my steam account to sign in, I only have 2 TWO bars. The top 2. Not the bottom Third.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry, I misread your post. Too big of a hurry I suppose.

I have no personal experience with the STEAM website. Seems to me that someone posted about this problem before. You might try searching the computer forum.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

https://help.steampowered.com/#HelpWithLoginInfo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks dademoss. That did the trick. First time ive been able to play my farm game in a year nearly.


----------

